# Can horses eat pine needles?



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Of course they can! Also, pines and spurce trees can be a great and natural source of vitamins during winters. My boy and his herd eat them all the time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

No, fresh needles are fine. Cedar is bad for them, and hemlock can be mistaken for pine, but actual pine is edible. The needles are very high in vitamin C, and the inner bark is an excellent source of fiber. I have drank pine needle tee, and have been known on more than one occasion to chew on some pine bark to satisfy a hungry belly when hiking


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pine needles can cause abortion in pregnant animals but other than that they are fine, as far as I know.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

yup, not for pregnant mares. I used to give our Christmas pine to my gang. they stripped it, then played tug of war. I also cut pine branches for them in winter.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We have friends who toss fir branches to their mules. The critters love the stuff. I'm sure they love a good wind storm.


----------

